# الأكسدة والإختزال



## فتاة العلم (11 يناير 2007)

ممكن لو سمحتوا تقرير مفصل عن الأكسدة والإختزال............بالعربي..........وإذا امكن احتوائه على مقدمه وخاتمه ومراجع:77: :77:


----------



## فتاة العلم (12 يناير 2007)

الحين عاشر شخص يدخل ولا يرد..........................................


----------



## فتاة العلم (12 يناير 2007)

اوكي ابا بس من وين اييب المعلومات......................


----------



## Eng.Foam (14 يناير 2007)

*معلومات*

اختي المرفق اسءلة امتحانات بالأكسدة والإختزال


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (16 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Darsho2005 (16 يناير 2007)

أسئلة جميلة جداً ...ولكن هل يمكن ان توافينا بالإجابة الصحيحة لهذه الأسئلة لتعم الفائدة ؟


----------



## madkourmosad (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ولك خالص التحية


----------



## abue tycer (17 فبراير 2010)

*الاكسدة والاختزال*

استخدامات تفاعلات الأكسدة والإختزال



* من الصور التي تحدث في الحياة اليومية لعمليات التأكسد والاختزال من النوع الضار :
1. تغيرات في لون الأطعمة بسبب تفاعلها مع الأكسجين ، مثلاً تغير لون اللحم الأحمر عند تعرضه للهواء. 
2. التأكسد الطبيعي لبعض الفلزات ، حيث تسبب تفاعلات الأكسدة والإختزال في تآكل مادة الفلز وضعف كفاءتها كما في تأكسد فلز الحديد ( عندما يصدأ ).
* التطبيقات الهامة المفيدة لهذة العمليات :
1. تصنيع بعض المركبات الكيميائية باستخدام طريقة الأكسدة والإختزال، حيث تتم عمليات تحويل الألكانيات والألكينات إلى نواتج تنتهي بالألكانات بطريقة عملية الإختزال للألكاين أو الألكين 

2. التأكسد الطبيعي لفلز الألمنيوم ، على الرغم من أن التأكسد للفلزات غير مرغوب به غالباً لتأثيره على كفاءة الفلز ، إلا أن الألمنيوم الذي يخبو لمعانه قليلاً مع الاحتفاظ بنفس اللون عند تأكسده في الهواء إلى أكسيد الألمنيوم AlO3 ؛ يكتسب ثباتاً ومقاومة أكثر تجعله مادة ممتازة في عدة استخدامات لظروف قاسية كهياكل الطائرات ، السيارات ، أدوات الطهي التي تتعرض لدرجة حرارة عالية وغيرها. 

3. العلاج بأشعة الليزر: من الاكتشافات العلمية الحديثة ، وعن طريقها تتولد طاقة حرارية تعمل على معالجة آثار الجروح وبعض الالتهابات الوترية والعضلية من خلال عملية الأكسدة والاختزال. ويتضح أن هذه الطريقة تتم بدون ألم أو تدخل جراحي مباشر. 

4. عمل الإنزيمات في الجسم البشري ، غالباً ما تقوم على عمليات الأكسدة والإختزال ، سواء كان هدف الإنزيم استخراج الطاقة من مركب غذائي أم المساعدة في تكوين مواد وعضيات خلويه​


----------



## بوعزووز (15 يناير 2011)

.


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

السيد: Abue Tycer المحترم معلومات جيدة ولك مني أجمل تحية وشكرا


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة*​


----------



## الهندي30 (24 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------

